# All Night-Er Zoley had her babies



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My precious Zoley is going to be a mom and it looks like tonight may be the night. Her temp has been hovering around 100.0 and this afternoon around 1:00 it bottomed to 98.2. This is the first sign of impending babies. I am kinda expecting her to have them tonight because that seems to be the favorite time to have babies. She has been sticking to me like glue and loving her area so much more. I have it covered so it is like a den for her. I am taking her out for potty breaks and to see if she will eat. She has not really eaten today and that is another sign. 


So who is going to do the all night-er with me tonight? I am taking volunteers. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

She is carrying Dreamer babies and this is another breeding that I am really excited about. My mentor evaluated both dogs and loved them both so we shall see what they produce. 

Please remember us both in your prayers. Here is a couple pictures of both mom and dad. So let your imagination take you away and dream of what the babies will look like. 

First this is Mommy/Zoley









And Second is Daddy/Dreamer


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

How exciting!!! I hope it all goes well tonight!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How exciting! I wish I lived a tad closer, I would be there in a heart beat. Do you know yet how many?
Thoughts and prayers for Zoley for a safe and easy delivery. Keep us posted.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How very EXCITING!!
:grouphug: :grouphug: 

rayer: rayer: 

I hope all goes well and it's an easy birth & delivery!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> How exciting!!! I hope it all goes well tonight! [/B]


Thank you. I have a feeling it may be a long night. She is one spoiled girl and cries like a baby. 


> How exciting! I wish I lived a tad closer, I would be there in a heart beat. Do you know yet how many?
> Thoughts and prayers for Zoley for a safe and easy delivery. Keep us posted.[/B]


I wish you did also. That would be so kewl. No I dont really like to x-ray. But she has been showing since she was about 4 weeks. So I am guessing 4. :smheat: :smheat: 


> How very EXCITING!!
> :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> rayer: rayer:
> ...


Thank you so much. I promise that I will keep everyone updated regularly.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, OH I am so excited for you. I wish you and Zoley a peaceful sucessful time of it.

God bless her and you,
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that is great. I'm having a migraine at the moment , well actually all day but we will see how it goes. if I'm still alive I'll check in with you but I have absolutely no experience in this at all :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

YAY!!! Im so excited for you!! I wish I could pull an all nighter with you tonight, but I have a final at 8am tomorrow and I should probably get back to studying!!! Please keep us posted, as I will be checking in first thing in the morning....


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

> YAY!!! Im so excited for you!! I wish I could pull an all nighter with you tonight, but I have a final at 8am tomorrow and I should probably get back to studying!!! Please keep us posted, as I will be checking in first thing in the morning....[/B]



Good luck I hope you have the sweetest puppies. . and I hope you all have an easy night. Keep us posted. as had been said before. Sherrie


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How is the mommie doing? Can they tell by how many hearts beating?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky, OH I am so excited for you. I wish you and Zoley a peaceful sucessful time of it.
> 
> God bless her and you,
> Melanie[/B]


Thank you Mel. I am getting a very good feeling and that is a good thing. Mom is resting well but getting very uncomfortable. But I love it when they rest as good as she is because she is reserving her stregnth for the actual birth. 


> oh that is great. I'm having a migraine at the moment , well actually all day but we will see how it goes. if I'm still alive I'll check in with you but I have absolutely no experience in this at all :smrofl:[/B]


Fay go to bed. Please dont pay us second thought. You need to take care of you right now. 


And as for the expierance, if you ever come to Florida during the time a mom is due I will train you good and proper. How does that sound. 


hehehehehe...Even though I am a nervous reck during the whole process. I dont think that will ever change. LOLOL


> YAY!!! Im so excited for you!! I wish I could pull an all nighter with you tonight, but I have a final at 8am tomorrow and I should probably get back to studying!!! Please keep us posted, as I will be checking in first thing in the morning....[/B]


Krystal thank you for the well wishes. Go study and do good on those finals tomorrow. Hey if she has them after midnight and we have a girl maybe her nickname can be Krystal after you on the day of your exams. Now go study!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck I hope you have the sweetest puppies. . and I hope you all have an easy night. Keep us posted. as had been said before. Sherrie
[/QUOTE]

Thank you Sherrie. 




> How is the mommie doing?  Can they tell by how many hearts beating?[/B]


Yes it can be assumed their sex and count by heartbeats. The girls go tick tick tick and boys go tick tick dash, but I have an earache so the stethoscope is out of the question on this one.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485043
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I'm still at work :smheat: I did take a nap in one of the rooms upstairs :brownbag: . 
when I spend time on SM, times goes by faster.

I would love to be trained. I might faint though :blush: but it will be worth it.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Luck! Wishing Momma a smooth delivery! :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you fainted I would not be able to catch you so you cannot fall on any of the adult fur kids. :smheat: :smheat: BUT I really don't think that you would. Your adrenalin would start pumping and when I placed that new baby in your hands you would be head over heals in love. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Your adrenalin would start pumping and when I placed that new baby in your hands you would be head over heals in love. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


 Awwwwwwwww, now I will dream about them all night :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sooooo excited for you Becky! I might be up for the puppy show. I love this kind of good drama. I'm praying for easy, happy and healthy births. I predict 3 girls 1 boy. We need more baby girls on this board!!!! Keep us posted!


Steph


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Glad to hear the mommie to be is resting, so I take it like you said a all night-er things are still going
in the very early stages. I'll go 2 boys, 2 girls!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484926
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exciting! (And frightening!) Please do keep us updated. They are a fine looking set of parents! 

Cyndi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats on this upcoming litter! Please keep us posted!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Just a little update. Mom is still resting but watching me like a hawk every time I move her eyes pop open to make sure I did not leave her. Poor baby. If I dont seem to update as often as you think I should it is because on nights like tonight is when I get things that need to be done, done. Last delivery I cleaned house from top to bottom. But tonight I am working on my website so please try not to worry. I will update often I promise. 


Thank you everyone for your caring words of support for mom, babies and me. *hugs to all of you*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Usually, Fay. Deb and I are the ones that put all of the SM-ers to sleep - besides ummm let me think - Anne Marie the insomniac ... so I will most likely be here .. it's still only 8pm in California ...

I will harass you for updates ... wow - how exciting and they are beautiful parents ... I figure 2 girls and 2 boys ... Krystal and Lina for the girls names ... ha ha ha


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Usually, Fay. Deb and I are the ones that put all of the SM-ers to sleep - besides ummm let me think - Anne Marie the insomniac ... so I will most likely be here .. it's still only 8pm in California ...
> 
> I will harass you for updates ... wow - how exciting and they are beautiful parents ... I figure 2 girls and 2 boys ... Krystal and Lina for the girls names ... ha ha ha [/B]


I agree so we are going to have a Krystal and a Lina. But what if we have all girls, and I know that she has more than two. I think if we have more than two girls that we should name the third Deb. What do you think?

By the way she is still sleeping. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Still sleeping! Soooooo walking the hallways doesn't move things along I take it.!! :HistericalSmiley: I'll
check back later


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Still sleeping! Soooooo walking the hallways doesn't move things along I take it.!! :HistericalSmiley: I'll
> check back later[/B]


Yes Debra she is still sleeping. I hope we dont have to take a walk around the yard tonight. But after labor starts if she seems to get distressed and not having hard enough labor we walk. At least it is warm down here tonight.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Insomniac arrives! I will be here (hopefully!) for the long haul! So our store opens ridiculously early in the morning, who cares? This is WAY MORE EXCITING!!!!! 

ann marie and the "okay but I AM NOT the insomniac!" buttercup


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> The Insomniac arrives! I will be here (hopefully!) for the long haul! So our store opens ridiculously early in the morning, who cares? This is WAY MORE EXCITING!!!!!
> 
> ann marie and the "okay but I AM NOT the insomniac!" buttercup[/B]


Well I got my cover page done on my site so I will not be wondering anymore. LOLOL

Mom is still sleeping. I have a sneeky feeling that it will be the normal, first pup born between 2-3 am then the last right before the Vet opens. :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats becky!!! im so happy for you!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

maybe you should take a quick nap. I'm sure she will wake you up when it's time


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> maybe you should take a quick nap. I'm sure she will wake you up when it's time [/B]


Hehehee you just don't know me well. There is no way I will go to sleep before mom has all babies delivered and I know that they are all nursing well. If I were to try and lay down I would be scared to death that I would dose off and mom would need me. I have plenty of time to rest after we are done. Mom needs me right now and right here is where I will be. 

She is awake but not stressing. She is at my feet laying on the floor watching Zeek, Darlii and Suzy playing. But when I let put her out by me I could tell she definitely has dropped and the babies are in the horns. Her milk has also dropped. So we are getting there. Slowly but surely. :wub: :wub: 

*congrats becky!!! im so happy for you!!!*

Thank you Jadey. I am really excited. Which I am always excited when it comes time for babies. My program has improved so much that I just sit and dream what the babies will be like until the day gets here.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i should be sleeping becky but i cant! imma stay up til 2 to see if the puppies come :wub: thanks for updating us becky


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! This is as exciting as waiting for Santa to arrive. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I wanted to check in before I hit the hay. Becky, I hope everything goes smoothly tonight. I'll check in in the morning. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Are they here yet ? . I am looking forward to pictures . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is very exciting. Love when babies are being born. Hopefully i can stay up for the births. I think 3 girls and 1 boy. How's the momma doing? You know something i'm only an hour away from Pensacola. This is better than waiting for Santa. I will keep checking for annoucements. 

Debbie, Chloe and Riley.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hope you have the camera handy  did they ever deliver during the day? it seems like they all like to do it during the night.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> This is very exciting. Love when babies are being born. Hopefully i can stay up for the births. I think 3 girls and 1 boy. How's the momma doing? You know something i'm only an hour away from Pensacola. This is better than waiting for Santa. I will keep checking for annoucements.
> 
> Debbie, Chloe and Riley.[/B]


Debbie, my family lives in the Panhandle....mom just outside of Jay and my brother and his family in Ft. Walton Beach...small world. Did your Riley come from CLMaltese? (Cathy Lambert)


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I wanted to check in before I hit the hay. Becky, I hope everything goes smoothly tonight. I'll check in in the morning. :grouphug:[/B]


Goodnight Lynn we still do not have any progress. I just looked up at her and she is sleeping peacefully. She knows she has everyone on egg shells waiting. 


> Are they here yet ? . I am looking forward to pictures . Sarah [/B]


Nope no sign of babies yet. Thank you for checking in Sarah.


> This is very exciting. Love when babies are being born. Hopefully i can stay up for the births. I think 3 girls and 1 boy. How's the momma doing? You know something i'm only an hour away from Pensacola. This is better than waiting for Santa. I will keep checking for annoucements.
> 
> 
> Debbie, Chloe and Riley.[/B]


Debbie if you are only an hour away from me that means you will *HAVE* to come for a visit. Boy that is so exciting to know. 



> hope you have the camera handy  did they ever deliver during the day? it seems like they all like to do it during the night. [/B]


Yep the camera is right here and has a full charge on the batteries. I sure hope it does not stick. Santa is bringing me a new one, but I have gotten pretty used to knowing when it sticks.

Thank you ladies for volunteering to do birthing duty tonight. We are all going to croke if she waits until daylight. And about the question of daylight. I have only had it happen two or three times. They love the nighttime. I think it is because they since when things settle down. Maybe I am wrong but it sounds good to me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

No i rescued Riley from someone that was neglecting him and mistreating him and Chloe i bought from a backyard breeder before i knew better. I live in Crestview so i'm not too far from Fort Walton Beach. It is indeed a very small world. BTW your Sassy is very beautiful. :smheat: I'm hoping to grow Riley's hair to that length. His hair has grown quite a bit from when i got him in June. His hair was extremely short and now it's getting longer and it's very thick, i wish that Chloe's hair were like that, she has very fine wavy hair.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> No i rescued Riley from someone that was neglecting him and mistreating him and Chloe i bought from a backyard breeder before i knew better. I live in Crestview so i'm not too far from Fort Walton Beach. It is indeed a very small world. BTW your Sassy is very beautiful. :smheat: I'm hoping to grow Riley's hair to that length. His hair has grown quite a bit from when i got him in June. His hair was extremely short and now it's getting longer and it's very thick, i wish that Chloe's hair were like that, she has very fine wavy hair.[/B]


Debbie do you mind me asking if you got them from someone in our neck of the woods? There are so many in this area. And I know of just about all of them. I think. :angry:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485253
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat does Cathy live in Brewton?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Debbie if you are only an hour away from me that means you will HAVE to come for a visit. Boy that is so exciting to know. 


I would love to visit one day. Thank you for the invite! :biggrin: I don't have to work until 3 tomorrow so i can stay up late and hopefully see some sweet little babies tonight.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485257
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Cathy lives in Brewton. She is a member of SM but has not been on in a long, long time. Her hubby became very ill and she never comes on any more. I don't know her too well myself, my mom used to work with her years ago. She has produced some pretty puppies. A couple that are member on SM.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well , time's up for me. sparkey wants to go to bed  I hope everything goes smoothly and we have some cute puppies in the morning. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Debbie do you mind me asking if you got them from someone in our neck of the woods? There are so many in this area. And I know of just about all of them. I think. 

I got Chloe from a lady in Navarre and after i just wanted a maltese so bad, we had to get my Keeshond (Shelby) put down in July because of cancer and she was 14 and i was finally ready for another dog, but not a Keeshond this time and i saw an ad in the paper for a maltese. A girl i work with told me about Riley, her boyfriend worked for a stucco company and the owner was given Riley as payment for a job that was done. My friend told me about him and i had to get him. It cost me $500, the guy just wanted money and didn't care about Riley, he was left by himself on weekends and didn't have any food was eating cheese and what not, he barley weighed 3 lbs, his teeth were so dirty and his hair was so short because it was matted up and he was so afraid of people. I didn't care about the money i just wanted to get that little sweetie out of there and i took him to the vets got all of his shots, made an appointment to get his teeth cleaned and he was microchiped and he now weighs 5 lbs and that has been since June. When i told my husband about him he said no since we have 2 cats and 2 dogs already. Got a Cocker Spaniel 2 months after getting Chloe. I told him i was bringing him home anyway and when he saw Riley he was in love at first sight. He still thinks i got him for free. LOL. I can't tell him that i paid $500 to get him out of that situation.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> well , time's up for me. sparkey wants to go to bed  I hope everything goes smoothly and we have some cute puppies in the morning. rayer:[/B]


Thank you Fay for trying to be here. Goodnight and give baby Sparkey lovin from me. Maybe when you get up in the morning you will be able to see new puppy pics. I sure hope so. LOLOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Debbie do you mind me asking if you got them from someone in our neck of the woods? There are so many in this area. And I know of just about all of them. I think.
> 
> I got Chloe from a lady in Navarre and after i just wanted a maltese so bad, we had to get my Keeshond (Shelby) put down in July because of cancer and she was 14 and i was finally ready for another dog, but not a Keeshond this time and i saw an ad in the paper for a maltese. A girl i work with told me about Riley, her boyfriend worked for a stucco company and the owner was given Riley as payment for a job that was done. My friend told me about him and i had to get him. It cost me $500, the guy just wanted money and didn't care about Riley, he was left by himself on weekends and didn't have any food was eating cheese and what not, he barley weighed 3 lbs, his teeth were so dirty and his hair was so short because it was matted up and he was so afraid of people. I didn't care about the money i just wanted to get that little sweetie out of there and i took him to the vets got all of his shots, made an appointment to get his teeth cleaned and he was microchiped and he now weighs 5 lbs and that has been since June. When i told my husband about him he said no since we have 2 cats and 2 dogs already. Got a Cocker Spaniel 2 months after getting Chloe. I told him i was bringing him home anyway and when he saw Riley he was in love at first sight. He still thinks i got him for free. LOL. I can't tell him that i paid $500 to get him out of that situation.[/B]


Shhhhhhhhh I will never tell. I know the feeling. My little rescue Ezekiel cost me $700. And my ex did not have a clue. But I just could not leave that baby in that situation. He came from a mill out your way. Her name is Judy Lanich. When I got him he did not know what it felt like to walk on grass and he was almost 6 months. I will never forget that day. And now he is fixed has been since he got healthy enough to go under (we thought) But he still thinks he is the MAN in our house when he is feeling good.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok here I am ... got fresh new towels ready - got the water boiling ... 

What ??? you don't need water .. ?? 

So I am ready for my midwife duties !! wow this will be my third online birth ... I'll be a pro at this before you know it ...

Well ?????????????? is she digging down to China yet ???


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Ok here I am ... got fresh new towels ready - got the water boiling ...
> 
> What ??? you don't need water .. ??
> 
> ...


Nope she is sleeping. She should be good and rested. 


Now about the water I am fixin to shock you with something. MidWife duty one on one...........

If you have a pup that is not coming to life that you can not get breathing with the accordian method, you get a bowl of hot water, put the puppy in a zip lock bag and place it in a bowl of semi hot water. Do not zip the bag. 

The water stimulates the blood flow like it was in mom's belly. And if the puppy is vialable it will come to life.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The things we do for these babies. I wouldn't have it any other way. I feel guilty when i go to work, but love coming home because i get all kinds of kisses from everyone. They are the light of my life. 

How is little momma doing?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

May i ask, what is the accordian method?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :w00t: :new_shocked: wow - well there you go ... you learn something everyday ... so the water did not go to waste .. and I bet the ziploc company thought of 101 uses but not that one .. 
:smhelp:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> The things we do for these babies. I wouldn't have it any other way. I feel guilty when i go to work, but love coming home because i get all kinds of kisses from everyone. They are the light of my life.
> 
> How is little momma doing?[/B]


Still sleeping. I sware if she snored I would have heard her by now. She is still jumpy, every time I turn my chair around to look at her I see her big eyes. Poor baby.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is her first birth right ? How old is she ...midwife is filling out the relevant forms ..
a bit of history please ... :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. When I heard that I was like no way. But then I tried it and OMG it worked. One of my mentors, (Sandra of Di'bonis' Maltese) told me about it. She had to help birth a litter of cats and all of them were dying and she said it hit her to put them in the water and save the remaining two.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485278
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is her second litter. She is almost 3. The thing about it is she is a spoiled little girl. And the last litter she wanted me to do all the work. *But * I have learned something very important since. When I bred her the last time I thought we were suppose to feed the expecting mom's puppy food. I was so wrong. The added calcium in the puppy food causes contractions to be very week and mom does not do well. So this time she has not had any extra calcium, and I have plenty of cheese and vanilla icecream on hand. It is now that she will need the help of the calcium So I am hoping and praying this one will be easier.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just signed on and saw the pot is being watched. lol
You know that old saying "a watched pot never boils".
Maybe she's going to wait until daylight and is just
testing your endurance.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I just signed on and saw the pot is being watched. lol
> You know that old saying "a watched pot never boils".
> Maybe she's going to wait until daylight and is just
> testing your endurance.[/B]


I am thinking the same thing Brit. But she does not know how stuburn I can be does she? LOL 

Thank you for checking in on her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well Becky .. I am getting tired and will call it a night ..hope she is ok and I don't miss out on her birthing .. I'll check first thing in the morning .. sorry that I can't stay awake - gotta get up early - 

Good luck - fingers crossed for healthy easy birth.

Lina


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Well Becky .. I am getting tired and will call it a night ..hope she is ok and I don't miss out on her birthing .. I'll check first thing in the morning .. sorry that I can't stay awake - gotta get up early -
> 
> Good luck - fingers crossed for healthy easy birth.
> 
> Lina[/B]


Thank you Lina. Good night honey.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok Zoley it's time to have puppies, we're all waiting.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

how is the mommy doing? and any puppies yet? :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Ok Zoley it's time to have puppies, we're all waiting. [/B]





> how is the mommy doing? and any puppies yet? :wub:[/B]


I am thinking the same thing. Nope no babies yet but at least she is sitting up and maybe gravity will kick in. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

no puppy yet?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, maybe there is a puppy on the way since Becky hasn't replied rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh, maybe there is a puppy on the way since Becky hasn't replied rayer:[/B]


Oh how I wish that was the answer. But it is not. I was holding her loving on her trying to whisper in her ear to push, but she did not seem to hear me. She was too busy giving me kisses. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh how sweet :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I think i better hit the hay. I'll check to see if the pups are here in the morning. Wishing Zoley a healthy easy speey delivery and some rest for you sometime soon Becky.

Debbie, Chloe and Riley


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Debbie. Goodnight sweetie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just received a PM from Becky we were discussing the FL Panhandle and she came back and said this: Please post an update for me......*Zoley had two babies. Boys they are healthy and happy.*


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I missed the nights activities, but am so glad to hear we have some babies. Hope mommy and grand mommy are doing well. Update with some pics when you can.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I missed the nights activities, but am so glad to hear we have some babies. Hope mommy and grand mommy are doing well. Update with some pics when you can.[/B]


Thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot to get the last one's pictures. I will post them after I am sure mom is done. She is digging again. Can you believe this mom does not weigh but 5 lbs herself. I have said she had a pot full but not this many. God Bless her soul.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hurry, hurry post pictures!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just received a PM from Becky we were discussing the FL Panhandle and she came back and said this: Please post an update for me......*Zoley had two babies. Boys they are healthy and happy.*[/B]




Yea!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: 

Our 4 little bunndles of joy are waking up at 4 AM now all ready for PLAY!!! I can't believe how easy we have had it... and now I think we are starting to pay the price.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!!! I'm so glad they are here!! Can't wait to see pictures!! (and to know if there are more than 2!)


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Yay! :chili: :chili: We have babies!!! I hope you and the mommy are doing fine. You both must be exhausted. Ooohh I can hardly wait for pictures :chili: :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485319
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehee I needed that Steve. We are still waiting on number 5. 

I have three of the names but am obviously going to need 2 more. We have got a Krystal, A Joe, A Steve, another little boy that needs a name and a ???? Hopefully it is a girl so it can be a Lina. 


Thank you again everyone for all of the support and a soecial thank you to the aunties that stayed up most of the night.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

We are still waiting on number 5. 

I have three of the names but am obviously going to need 2 more. We have got a Krystal, A Joe, A Steve, another little boy that needs a name and a ???? Hopefully it is a girl so it can be a Lina. 


Thank you again everyone for all of the support and a soecial thank you to the aunties that stayed up most of the night.
[/QUOTE]
Yawn, stretch I must have doozed off, what have I missed!! 3 so far and 2 more!!! Hooray :chili: :chili: How is mommie doing? How are you doing Becky? I have to get ready for work. Hope to see some
pics when I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Goodness me I miss all the excitement, wow do we have 5 babies? :chili: :chili: 
That is wonderful, how is mummy doing? and of course grandma too, both very tired I would suspect.
Congratulations Zoley and Becky, I can't wait to see pictures of the new babies


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry to say that we lost number 5. After the birth of number 4 I knew something just was not right because mom bled more than she should have. So when baby number 5 was born the placenta was dry and she was gone. The placenta bled out. I will not go into any further details on the situation as to what was with her. I worked for about 30 min to save her but if I would have been able too save her she would have a good chance of being something wrong with her brain from lack of oxygen. So I had to kiss her goodbye and tell her that I was sorry. God has a reason for everything and we are very blessed to have 4 healthy tiny babies. I am still in shock I think. 



I hope that if anyone is thinking of breeding their dogs just for fun if they see this thread that they read to this point. I have been breeding for a few years and it never gets any easier. But the little Angel is now at the bridge with the rest of our loved one that have passed. Maybe she will bite Kenny on the toe and he will know it is from his mom.


I will be ack shortly to post the pictures. I am sure that they will not be great but it will give you all an idea of how the looked right after birth. I just need to get my composure. Sorry for the wait. 

I am going to post this post in both threads. So that I do not have to repeat myself. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! How interesting! Oops - just saw the other thread.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mom and babies are all doing great. They are nursing wonderfully and mom is loving every minute of them. She is so proud of herself. Which she should be. I am proud of her. And the babies are so pretty. 


Ok the first one is boy # 1. He weighed 3.4 oz at birth.









Second is boy # 2. He weighed 4.3 oz at birth. He is the biggest of them all.









Third is the itsy bitsy girl. She weighed 2.7 oz at birth. 









Last but definately not least is boy #3. He weighed 3.6 at birth. 









This next group of pictures is the first three. I was not able to get individual pictures of these in the bed because they came so fast. Look at the tiny one. That is our little Krystal. 









These are the last of the group. All four together. They are dry and looking like puppies in these.

















Thank you again for all of the support. I am exhausted needless to say and am going to try and relax a little. I still will not go to bed until tonight. This is a very important time and I have to make sure they are all nursing well.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Thanks for the pictures! 4 babies!! 
:smcry: I'm sorry you lost a pup; I know it happens but I don't think it gets easier. This is why as much as I'd like to show I'm not sure about the breeding part...
:grouphug: I hope you can get some sleep now.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats on the puppies! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh My Gosh .. they are soo tiny 
Yayyyyyyyyyy for Krystal ... :chili: :aktion033: ... but :smcry: :smcry: I am soo sorry for Lina who didn't make it ...

Take a well earned rest Becky .. just keep one eye open on the babies .. You did a great job - #5 wasn't meant to be ...

Question to breeders: Is it the usual for a litter to have more male than female, I know in Snowy's case it was equal ..

Just an observation - out of Zoley, Caddies and Snowy's babies .. we have a total of 8 boys and only 3 girls ??


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Becky thank you for posting such gorgeous pictures, the babies are so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I am so sorry you lost the fifth baby :grouphug: 
It takes a special kind of person to be able to go through the heartbreak that comes with the joy of breeding such beautiful little furkids, I do admire you for that, I know I couldn't do it myself.
I am sure you are so very tired :grouphug: 
How is Zoley doing? :wub:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

What a trooper mom is! I love the pictures, thank you so much for sharing! They are all so adorable! It will be wonderful to watch them grow up!  Congrats!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The pictures are wonderful and congrats are from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz!

So very sorry for the loss of the baby girl #5. It never is easy to part with a tiny soul and may she rest in peace.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good job......... you did well despite the loss and we all know it is in Gods hands as to weather they live or not.

4 beautiful babes what fun is in store for you!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Awwwww Becky thank you for posting such gorgeous pictures, the babies are so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> I am so sorry you lost the fifth baby :grouphug:
> It takes a special kind of person to be able to go through the heartbreak that comes with the joy of breeding such beautiful little furkids, I do admire you for that, I know I couldn't do it myself.
> I am sure you are so very tired :grouphug:
> How is Zoley doing? :wub:[/B]


Mom is doing wonderful. She has not left the babies yet. I just got my shower and am going to go and take her out for a little walk in the yard. She is such a good mom. And the babies are holding on for dear life. 


Thank you everyone for looking at the babies and the sweetest replies. You guys rock!!!!!!!!!!


But we have a problem. Which one is going to be Joe,and which one is going to be Steve. I sure wish Cary was still around we could name the third boy after him. So we need to decide who is who and what the last one's names will be.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Question to breeders: Is it the usual for a litter to have more male than female, I know in Snowy's case it was equal ..
> 
> Just an observation - out of Zoley, Caddies and Snowy's babies .. we have a total of 8 boys and only 3 girls ??[/B]



Doing our small part for equality of the sexes...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Ohhh My Gosh .. they are soo tiny
> Yayyyyyyyyyy for Krystal ... :chili: :aktion033: ... but :smcry: :smcry: I am soo sorry for Lina who didn't make it ...
> 
> Take a well earned rest Becky .. just keep one eye open on the babies .. You did a great job - #5 wasn't meant to be ...
> ...


I just got through asking Sharon the same exact question. It seems that we are all having a slew of boys. We dont know why bit it seems to be what is happening. 

Thank you Lina. We have Miss Jacquelynn Rose that is due right before christmas that the first girl will be after you. The baby that passed today's name was Little Angel. Because that is what I called her when I had to quit trying. She was a little angel that went straight to God. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485343
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry... I did not mean to be a downer... and actually, it isn't even a "downer". Having never been around newborn pups, I had zero idea what to expect. It has always been easier than I had expected ... until the last couple of nights. I just have to learn to close the bed room door... so when they get crazy in the morning, I can continue to sleep.

I'm not sure what to think about the name...Even if it was not intended, I'm STILL honored to have a puppy named after me... :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smheat: Glad it is over and all pups are healthy and happy. Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow and develope. :wub: Becky, I told Brittney this A.M. that she could go over and play with pups one day.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have got a Krystal, A Joe, A Steve, another little boy that needs a name and a ???? Hopefully it is a girl so it can be a Lina. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry... I did not mean to be a downer... and actually, it isn't even a "downer". Having never been around newborn pups, I had zero idea what to expect. It has always been easier than I had expected ... until the last couple of nights. I just have to learn to close the bed room door... so when they get crazy in the morning, I can continue to sleep.

I'm not sure what to think about the name...Even if it was not intended, I'm STILL honored to have a puppy named after me... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Steve it is intended for you. You and Joe are such an important part of SM. That is what matters the most.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :smheat: Glad it is over and all pups are healthy and happy. Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow and develope. :wub: Becky, I told Brittney this A.M. that she could go over and play with pups one day.[/B]


Awww how sweet. I cant let her hold them until they are at least 2 weeks old, but I still have Vicky, Maggie and Skye that will keep her busy. Please tell her anytime she wants to come she is more than welcome.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the biggest boy should be named Steve since he has beer belly at his house. BTW the babies are beautiful. I'm sorry you lost the last one. :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such PRECIOUS puppy pics - thanks for sharing !!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, Congratulations :aktion033: they are so cute :wub: I love boy malts  :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: im so happy for you zoley and her babies :wub: glad everything went smoothly. babies are sooooooo tiny!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congratulations! And I'm so sorry for the loss of baby #5. Wishing you guys all the best!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I think the biggest boy should be named Steve since he has beer belly at his house.[/B]



:smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> [/B]


QUOTE(deblddo @ Dec 12 2007, 10:25 AM) 
I think the biggest boy should be named Steve since he has beer belly at his house.

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485478
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, Debbie!! In honor of beer belly, Steve should definitely be the name of the big boy!!

Becky and Zoley - congratulations Grandmom and mom. I'm so sad about the sweet girl who didn't make it, but you have 4 beautiful babies!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh - I missed this last night. And you all know how I LOVE birthin' babies. :biggrin: Seriously I do miss being a midwife and having puppies.

Glad that Zoley is fine and that we have 4 healthy puppies. So cute. :wub: 

To answer about the ratio of boys to girls. After almost 30 years of breeding Lhasas, I once counted the number of boys vs. girls that we had and it was even. Same # of both sexes. Isn't that amazing.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations!!!! :chili:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: yay for puppies!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
i tried to stay awake, but then i remembered had an early meeting that i couldn't call in "late" for LOL. "sorry i'm late, there were puppies being born....in florida?" yeah i still might try that one sometime, though


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: yay for puppies!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> i tried to stay awake, but then i remembered had an early meeting that i couldn't call in "late" for LOL. "sorry i'm late, there were puppies being born....in florida?" yeah i still might try that one sometime, though [/B]


Buttercup .. you're mommy is such a whacko (don't tell her I said that) .


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Mom and babies are all doing great. They are nursing wonderfully and mom is loving every minute of them. She is so proud of herself. Which she should be. I am proud of her. And the babies are so pretty.
> 
> 
> Ok the first one is boy # 1. He weighed 3.4 oz at birth.
> ...


OMG I seriously CRIED when I read that!!!! I am sooooo touched to have one of your beautiful babies nicknamed after ME!!! 
Congrats on your new babies!!! They are so adorable! I am so happy to hear they are healthy and doing great!!! On that same note I am so sorry for your loss... I cannot wait to watch these babies grow!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

A quick update before I finally go and lay down. 


Mom and babies are all downing wonderful. They are all nursing well with full bellies and squirmy bodies. All the things that they need to be doing. Mom is not getting out of their site unless I take her out for a walk. She is eating and her milk seems to be coming in good. I will know better in the morning. 

My daughter is home so she is going to be doing puppy watch for the next 4 hours. Then I will set my clock to get up every two hours to make sure they are still warm and have full bellies. 


I am sorry but I am too tired to try and address all of the wonderful comments one by one. So hopefully after we get back from the vet in the morning I will have time to address them. 

But I do want to say thank you to each and everyone of you that have gone through this with me. We now have some more SM babies. With the big boy being Steve. We still need to decide which one will be Joe and come up with a name for the other boy. As far as our tiny girl goes She is baby Krystal. I told Krystal last night to go and study hard for the finals today and if we had a girl born after midnight it would be named after her. So that is where baby Krystal's name from. And Krystal I think she is just as pretty as you honey. So hopefully she will do you proud. 

Goodnight everyone time to lay this tired OLD body down. I hope I am not too tired to go to sleep>>>LOLOL >>>>>>> Just my luck.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations! I have to apologize because I was awake most of last night, but never saw this thread. I would have hung around and cheered Zoley on. Glad to hear all is well. Sorry about baby Lina.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Congratulations! I have to apologize because I was awake most of last night, but never saw this thread. I would have hung around and cheered Zoley on. Glad to hear all is well. Sorry about baby Lina.[/B]


Her name is Little Angel. I am saving Lina's name for one of Jacquelynn Rose's up coming babies. 

Thank you for posting. I am so tired and I hope that I did not just seem rude because that is the last thing I would want to do. I am just worried about Lina. We can not name a baby that did not make it after her, she is just to special. And the upcoming litter is a very special litter just like this one so I am sure we can make Lina proud.



Goodnight again. I dont know why I have not made it yet........LOLOLOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh how did I miss this event. Congrats. :wub: PUPPIES :wub: boy are they tiny and precious :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwww!!! omigod those babies are absolutely adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats on the little puppies, thank you for sharing! 

Sorry about the loss of your Little Angel. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How about the first boy be Joe since we wouldn't be sharing the birth of babies without him and the 3rd little boy Baxter?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How about the first boy be Joe since we wouldn't be sharing the birth of babies without him and the 3rd little boy Baxter?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=485741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwww Becky you are too too sweet for thinking of me in that way .. it's really ok - Little Angel is what you picked from your heart - poor little thing. I would be honoured to have one of Jacquelynn Rose's babies named Lina .. whatever you want - they're yours - I just boiled the water .... :smheat: :smheat: 
I can't wait to see what they are going to look like with the combination of mommy and daddy .. 
Zoley is being a good mum, please post pics when you are up to it .. love the tummy full part .


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Becky I just saw this thread.

Congrats on four healthy beautiful little babies!! :chili: :aktion033: 

I am so sorry you lost one but I know you did everything possible to save her.

Hope you are getting plenty of rest. I can't wait to watch these little ones grow up!!


----------

